# hoyt gamegetter II



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I have not shot the GM 2 but I do own the first incarnation. The bow is smooth, fast and has no hand shock no matter where you put the brace height. I have found mine to be rather loud even with major tuning and silencing. Others have reported the same but each has found something to reduce the noise level. If you find one listed in your weight preference, see if it has ever been on a scale, they are known to be way off the listed weight. Overall, I love mine and have no intention of getting rid of it.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have shot several, and found the above to be true. I would say that a bit of tuning and a better string would quiet the bow down....but I never got that far in the process. My money has wound up elsewhere. I have decided that wooden bows are more to my liking, especially one piece recurves like the Great Northern Superghost or the Rose Oak Puma.


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks fellas 
how or what did it take to queit them down? Wha kind of string did you replace it with to make a difference. What kind of arrows are y'all using? I have a Martin Savannah I love that bow it's 65#@28 she is smooth and fast Just wanted to play with something else I've heard good things about them. What poundage are you shooting.


----------



## MikeByrge (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a Hoyt GM for awhile and it was one of the quietest recurves I've owned. It had the DAS limb pads, limbsavers and a DAS string. It did NOT have the stock GM limbs but I doubt that made a difference with the noise.

It is a very good bow especially if you swap the stock limbs for a good set of ILF limbs.

I liked everything about the bow except for the grip...just couldn't get used to it. 

Mike


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

chinquapin said:


> thanks fellas
> how or what did it take to queit them down? Wha kind of string did you replace it with to make a difference. What kind of arrows are y'all using? I have a Martin Savannah I love that bow it's 65#@28 she is smooth and fast Just wanted to play with something else I've heard good things about them. What poundage are you shooting.


 I have put rubber between the limbs and the riser, the soft side of velcro on the limb tips, and tried beaver balls and cat whickers. Before all that, I went from one end of rec brace height to the other and put it where it works best but to no avail on limb noise. I think most of it is string slap. The only thing to really quite it down was a massive cedar arrow. Mine is 45# but I think it's closer to 40#


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

The das limb pads and limbsavers made mine more quiet than most of my wood bows. Great shooter-in fact so good that my Habu and Marriah never saw the woods last year. The only thing I don't like about mine is that it stacks a bit at my 29 inch draw lenght, although I'm working on solving that as I just ordered a pair of tradtech carbonwood limbs for it.

BD


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

MikeByrge said:


> It did NOT have the stock GM limbs but I doubt that made a difference with the noise.
> 
> It is a very good bow especially if you swap the stock limbs for a good set of ILF limbs.
> 
> ...


I have the GM II ,I bought just the riser. I have the new Samick longbow limbs on it sold by Lancaster, and it is quick and quiet. I don't hunt anyway, just shoot 3-D, and it shoots great. I didn't like the grip either that came on it, and rather than spend $$$ on one of 4 grip styles offered by Hoyt, I just took the bandsaw & belt sander to it, lowered it to a low grip, and it fits great. I made bushings to fit the ILF LB limbs, but now Lancaster sells the bushings, and will press them in for you when you buy the limbs. They just got in the new design ILF LB limbs . Mine are the first style with the flat on them, I really like the way they shoot. Bill G.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

I have the Gamemaster and you definitely have to get the brace height and silencer placement correct as well as pads on the limbs helped. I have to shoot a very high nock pt on mine around 7/8in but it has shot very well although I mostly use it for bowfishing. It worked just fine on this monster this past weekend! Mark


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mark Land; said:


> I have the Gamemaster and you definitely have to get the brace height and silencer placement correct as well as pads on the limbs helped.


Nice gator, I have my brace height at 8-1/4" to 8-1/2" with the LB limbs. Bill G.


----------

